# Is 2 Malteses better then having 1???



## Kaylee's Mom (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 
Kaylee, my Maltese is 1 & 1/2 years old now. She is beginning to show some Separation Anxiety when My Husband and I leave for work. So, A friend at work suggested We get another Dog/Puppy. She said she did and it stopped the Separation Anxiety of her Beagle, she got another Beagle. 
Kaylee weighs only 6 Lbs. She does not socialize well with other dogs, she shy's away from them. We have tried to introduce her to others. She LOVES to play. She is a Absolute LOVE BUG. She is great using her Pee Pads. The question is....Should we entertain the idea of another dog - Friend - Family Member for her and Us. We absolutely Love Kaylee. Would she Love another dog coming into our home, or would they Fight Constantly. I want them to play and be loving. And if you say yes to another dog.....Should we get a Male or Female. Would a Male hike his leg up on my furniture instead of sitting to pee? Would 2 Females always be in competition with each other? 
I have noticed that many of you have 2 or 3 Maltese. If we get another dog, Should we look at getting a Maltese Mix or another Maltese. Would there be less fighting and more Love if it were a mix growing up with Kaylee? We have a Cat, he is a Persian, 11 years old and plays with her occasionally and she loves it when he does. But he does not play with her often. 
Thank You for your help.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

If you can afford 2, it will be absolutely beneficial for your pup.

I have 3 females and they get along fantastically. 

I've heard that males are more "needy" so I would suggest another female. And yes, I used to foster a male and he used to lift his leg at any corner despite the fact that he had been fixed. So I'd go for another female.

And yes, I believe that getting a companion for your pup will help the separation anxiety. Good luck.



.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I can't answer your question about 2 being better than 1 because I only have 1 and he's a very happy dog. I think he would be really sad if he had to share my attention with another dog. The only question I can answer is that Pipper does *NOT* lift his leg and pee on furniture or corners. He is outdoor trained only and that's where he does his business.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Daisy was an only dog until she was about 20 months old. She did okay but I also had the ability to take her to work with me and such. She never knew how to play with other dogs. We adopted our Sheltie (25lbs) and they're best friends. Now Daisy plays with almost all dogs, even my sister in law's GSD mix (supervised, of course because of size difference). One thing too that surprised us: We thought our second dog would have to be a puppy, especially with the size difference, but our Sheltie is a young adult and it took no time at all for them to be comfortable with each other and just a few weeks until they started actually playing.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I would get a second pup only if you want one because there's no guarantee she'll be happier with another dog. If you decide to add another, I think a boy or girl could work, so I would focus more on the pup's temperament being a match for Kaylee. In my experience, females are more needy  My little Zooey had terrible separation anxiety, and while she prefers to be an only dog, she does appreciate the company of my two standard poodles when I'm gone.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I got Bogie as a puppy. He was an only dog for five years. I adopted Cassie when she was three. She was a rescue from a bad situation. They have been together now for seven years. Bogie would be happy if Cassie would go away forever. He was happier being an only dog. They get along ok, but I can't say they love each other at least on Bogie's part.

Having two dogs is a lot more work and expense than one. You need to consider that. The temperament of the dog is probably more important than the sex. The end line is if you want another dog, go for it, but I wouldn't get another dog just to keep the first one company.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My Matilda left us January 15th for Rainbow Bridge, so now Maddie is alone, we all miss Matilda so very much. Maddie is a retired show dog and was surrounded with other fluffs, I know she's lonely. We are considering another, I do know from my experience with Matilda that she was fearful to be alone, one of the best things we could have given my Matilda was to get our Maddie. When we look for another it will most definitely be age and temperament


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe try to do some socializing with other dogs for while so you can get an idea what might be good for her. My first dog as an adult was often destructive out of boredom and she made it clear that she loved other dogs, so I got her a companion of similar size who was also a young adult. When the 2nd dog passed away about 10-1/2 years later, my first dog seemed lonely, and she had shown a preference for little white dogs, so after about 6 months I got her a Maltese puppy. Unfortuntely my first dog seemed to think he was crazy, and would jump up on furniture to get away from him, until he grew big enough to get up there, too.  Maybe if she had ever had puppies she woud have understood him better.  They became compatible, but never playmates, and I had to do a lot more to entertain the puppy.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Think about it very hard! There's always daycare if your pup is good with other dogs. Our Ozzie is not so great with others, unfortunately!

We adopted a little Maltese mix girl a year after getting Ozzie, and he loved her but unfortunately she passed away tragically just 2 years later. After 8 months or so, He started shaking when I would leave him to go to work so we decided to get another dog, this time a boy. He seems to have adjusted well but they don't have quite the same bond as he did with Lisa. But he is much happier having another dog here - his confidence has boosted he stopped the separation anxiety immediately. 

My point is that now I think he is so used to having another dog here ever since adding lisa. We love having 2 but it is a lot of work - especially traveling and keeping an eye on 2 vs 1 which especially stresses me out after what happened with lisa. Not to mention we are having a baby in just 2 months so life will be especially chaotic! I know we'll be fine it will just be a lot of work!!!


----------



## Kaylee's Mom (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank You everyone for your responses. 
My husband and I have been talking about this a lot lately. We have decided to get a puppy mix. We are looking at a MalChi and a YorkiPoo-Shih Tzu mix Puppy both in Female. We have responded to the Breeder of each and awaiting a reply. Hopefully one of these will be the sweetheart that we need to join our family. 
We are really hoping that Kaylee will love her and that it will cure her Separation Anxiety.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I hope you'll really look hard and critically at the breeders of these mixes and hold them to the stme standards that members of this forum recommend for purebred Maltese breeders. Are the parents and grandparets of these mixes from good, healthy lines (and can they document that)? Do the breeders offer health guarantee? If the puppy does not work out well in your home, or your family circumstances change drastically, will they take it back?

If they are from rescue organizations, look into their "credentials," too.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, please don't support backyard mutt greeders! You can do much better by buying from a show breeder or rescue a Maltese.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Please please please do not support breeders who mix two fabulous breeds and then charge money for that! Those breeders aren't trying to preserve the best qualities of a breed - they are only having puppies to make money.

There are wonderful mixed breed puppies and very young dogs in rescue if you must have a mix - my Tessa is a mix of Maltese and (most likely) Shih Tzu and was found as a stray at about one year of age. She is the best dog I've ever had and I've had her over 8 years. 

Please support responsible show breeders and rescues, not back yard breeders and/or puppy mills.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Personally I enjoy having more than one dog. But don't get a pup for your other dog....only get a pup if YOU want one. This new pup will become a member of your family...not just a playmate for your current dog.

If you are set on getting a new pup, I'd start with a young retiree from a show breeder. You'll know what you're getting that way.


----------

